# Rosie's injury



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm just back from a week in Spain (on the beach with my husband and our human babies getting some sunshine, chorizo, wine and relaxation!). Rosie had a holiday with my sister's family and their 2yr old springer/staffy cross.

All went well, except for a major regression on the toilet training front, until Friday, when Rosie ignored Oscar's warning growl and stole his chew. He went for it (they don't think he really went for her) and the next thing they knew, Rosie's eye was filled with blood.

So, they made an emergency vet trip and luckily it was her lower eye lid, not her eye and she is now on antibiotics. We picked her up at lunch time and I was SO pleased to see her. Her eye looks horrid, and worse for racing round the garden with the kids this afternoon, but we're off to our vet tomorrow (apparently they're all linked up by computer so they already have all the details) so I'll know more about it then. I'm just very glad to get her home! 

Louise x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh poor little Rosie. Hope your visit to the vet goes OK. I bet she was pleased to see you when you got back.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She really was, it was lovely!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> She really was, it was lovely!


Has her stomach settled down now? Is she still just eating fish based foods?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor girl, hope she has learned her lesson to litsen to other dogs growls. he prabaly just ghave her a telling off and just caught her eye. 

let us know how she gets on tomorrow, probably a good idea to keep her calm lol no more running about the garden for a couple of days.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Kendal, I'm going to try...

It was interesting to hear that my sister's vet said that 'Cockapoos are renowned for their lack of fear of other dogs/ humans a kind of "love the one your with"'! I hadn't heard that before! But, sure enough, Rosie was trying the same trick on Oscar as soon as she got back from the vet!

Mandy, we kept her on the JWB fish to have the best chance of her tummy being okay while we were away and it seemed to work! Now we're back (once she's off the meds!) we might try another, but, interestingly, there were no horrific odours from her this evening! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope her eye heals soon. It's horrible when they are hurt, especially when you're not there. If she's on antibiotics, it's often a good idea to give them some natural bio yoghurt to restock their normal gut bacteria which the antibiotics wipe out. Otherwise they can get runny poo from it. x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Hope her eye heals soon. It's horrible when they are hurt, especially when you're not there. If she's on antibiotics, it's often a good idea to give them some natural bio yoghurt to restock their normal gut bacteria which the antibiotics wipe out. Otherwise they can get runny poo from it. x


Thanks Helen. Luckily the vet had given me a tube of probiotic paste as a 'just in case' thing, given the problems we had with her, so we had packed that with all her other things. She had one funny poo when they got her back from the vet but then I told them to use the paste and it's all fine again now! We are becoming pro at the dodgy tummy thing now! Was very pleased this morning to see that Rosie's tummy seems even better than when we left, despite the antibiotics!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor Rosie. =( I'm glad to here it missed her eye!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Post-vet update!

There is a puncture wound on the inside of her lower eyelid and the swelling around it is causing her lower eyelid to drag downwards. They gave us some antibiotic cream to put in her eye to try and ensure there is no infection as they called it a 'dirty wound', but said they were unwilling to do too much else, since it would involve digging around in her eye. So I'm giving her the ointment for a week and then taking her back in for a check up. 

She stayed inside a lot more yesterday and I am working from home today so I'm keeping her with me instead of outside with the kids. It already looks a lot better, so hopefully it will heal itself. 

Louise


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh I hope her eye heals up nice and quick.
Glad to hear her tummy is on track now too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Louise that baby is testing you !!! Poor little thing I read the whole post with one eye covered and wincing, hope it heals now but great news about her tummy, onwards and upwards x


----------

